# Michelle Works Out



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2015)

Mrs. Obama shows us her stuff.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 21, 2015)

Go Michelle! 

Surprised her routine includes that bench jump thing.  Seems unnecessarily hard on the knees.


----------



## Glinda (May 21, 2015)

WOW!  She's doing stuff I couldn't even do in my 20s!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2015)

Go Michelle!


----------



## AprilT (May 22, 2015)

I'm worn out, thanks Michelle.  Very nice.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 22, 2015)

I saw this earlier......too strenuous for this ole broad, I probably could not do it in my twenties either, Glinda.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Surprised her routine includes that bench jump thing.  Seems unnecessarily hard on the knees.



She seems very fit and her legs and glutes look strong.  I did a similar jump on a much lower level, on my step for step aerobics with one lifter, so it wasn't nearly as high as her bench.  My legs weren't as strong, but in doing those you felt muscles in your legs and glutes that you didn't even know you had.   I've seen people doing that similar jump at the gym, I think if your muscles around the knee are strong enough, it doesn't negatively affect the joint.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2015)

I work on keeping the muscles around my knees strong and I don't have any knee issues.  I don't do a jump like she does though, but I do a sideways lunge using a step and dumbbells.  I love to jump rope but haven't been able to for months because of my plantar fasciitis.  Never tried boxing.  Looks kind of fun!


----------



## Asian Butterfly (Jun 13, 2015)

Go Michelle!


----------

